# Finally received an email from Quebec but what now?



## Davideg (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi,

After 8 months i finally received an email from Quebec telling me they successfully collected the check i sent for my immigration application and will start the process of my application.

Does anyone know how long should i wait until they ask me for an interview?

they also sent me No réf. ind which starts with "DA" followed by some numbers, i was trying to check my application status online but no reference to that code i obtained, does anyone know what is that?

Thanks everyone


----------



## northcrest (Apr 26, 2011)

*Interview*

It depends on the country.
Interviews are normally hold twice a year.


----------



## Jan74 (Jul 18, 2011)

Here in Brazil they have interviews 3 days a week every week, so my friends that are eligible for Québec (I'm not, too old or uneducated or something... I just get the "Sorry not interested" from their site) usually got the interview around 5-6 months after applying.

However, they've had their interview like a year ago and still no word on the rest of the process after that. Waiting and waiting.


----------

